# Frogs with other fish?



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Will frogs get along with other freshwater fish? Specifically: Tetras, Gouramis, Mollies, and Corys. Thanks.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

depends on the species of frog and fish.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

2 Male Dwarf Gourmis 
3 Dalmation Mollies 
8 Neon Tetras 
4 Rummy Nosed Tetras 
4 Glow Light Tetras 
6 Coryfish 

Perhaps you could suggest a toad/frog that would get along with the fish above?

Thanks!


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

african clawed frog. they should be a few dollars and should be able to get them at any lfs.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

in my experiance dwarf frogs make nice addition to a comunity tank as long as they can get enough food they rarely bother with fish, they breathe air so need a gap at the top of tank and also can escape out of the tank, make sure there are no holes  
only fish id worry about are your corys
and definantly steer clear of toads!


----------

